# santa fe and challenger - Xmas



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

hello people. first post here and my first train site is under way!

what i baught so far:
bachman ho santa fe & challenger (pacific union) train sets.
3 different types of trees
2 types of grass
atlas flex track

here are the plans i drew up last night :










and this is what i did today!:










































































stay tuned in for more pics! updated daily!


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

*locomotive?*

my friend is telling me to return the 2 bachmann train sets. he is saying that im better off buying single locomotives, track and transformers/controllers. he told me that its cheaper and ill be buying better stuff. i agree with him. so im waiting for his call and im driving out to ft lauderdale to get them! woo!

im also going to install the inclines and declines tonight and test fit the track and try a new train out! hopefully ill do some more profile work and possible finish the tunnels and bridges.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome!
i do agree with your friend about buying separate items. perhaps more expencive but you don't get unneeded stuff and quality is generally better then "toy train" grade .

looks like quite some progress. i decided not to use great stuff but go for solid foam. but that works too i guess. your slopes look very steep. did you do a mock-up to test they are working? when it is finished it will be very sad to find if you can't drag more then 2 cars up that slope... i ended up lowering my underpassing line in order to clear the lowly bridge hight.


EDIT:
almost forgot! watch those "S" curves. it can and usually are cousing nasty problems.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

*inclines/declines*

yes. i got to the store and the cheapest locomotive they sold was for $49.99. so i ended up returning my santa fe and buying the rest of my atlas flex track and cork-board. one rail for the track = about 310 inches. thats about $25 in track and $11 in cork. 

And yes i know to test the track before the perminate placement

the pictures in first post does not have the inclines/declines installed. i tried tonight and got no where. i have a layout manual made by woodscenes and they show a diagram for 2% 3% and 4%. over 24" it says to start with 0" and end on either 1/2", 3/4" or 1"... so i spent about an hour drawing out the incline.. and i tried doing it with cardboard numerous ways, but felt it would take too much time. they i tried with wood ribs and cardboard. and it just wasnt working. disapointed and upset but still dertermined to get this done. woodscenes sells the inclines in styerfoam. i was trying to stay away from this foam b/c of the needed tools and glues, also trying to keep a budget.

edit:
also baught a pack of re-railers. 3 for $5.99 !

and for the little sbend in the front i think im going to straighten it out for a re-railer. going to place a re-railer at UPPER right in begining inside of tunnel. and the third re-railer might just end up somewhere.. possibly right under bridge. not sure yet.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

*inclines/declines*























































inclines/declines installed! what a relief! its worth the $22 worth of foam. took about 30 mins to install them.

tomorow i plan to do a test run. or possibly lay down plaster cloth.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

*plaster*














































all inclines have plaster. considering getting more for all around the track.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

*test run PICS/VIDEO !!!*

:laugh:


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

you are alot more adventerous than I am on my first layout,mine is a simple oval 40x52 or so with a kick out for the train to park. I got most of my mountain and tunnel done tonite.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

*concrete !!*

who you callin lazy? j/k





































concrete fillings. rectangle covered with canvas getting ready for concrete. its a flat spot for the village.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

is this actual concrete? why? 

IMHO, joint compound or plaster of paris (if you need it that hard) will do the job. concrete might be to brittle. but i guess whats the worst that can happen... do report how it works out.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

well its not 100% concrete, but there is some in the ingrediants. i actually thought the bag was plaster of paris when i picked it up at store. but when i got back to shop, i realized i picked up stucco patch made by dap. same thing but instead of plaster of paris curing in 20-30 minutes this stucco patch is 2-3 hours.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist....ask him about the Rebar he's using in it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

protron said:


> well its not 100% concrete, but there is some in the ingrediants. i actually thought the bag was plaster of paris when i picked it up at store. but when i got back to shop, i realized i picked up stucco patch made by dap. same thing but instead of plaster of paris curing in 20-30 minutes this stucco patch is 2-3 hours.


Thats what you need Tank........2 or 3 hrs setting time to shape your rock.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

its actually stucco repair dry mix made by dap. starts to harden after 30-40 minutes.

if you look at my pictures you see the fillers i used.. cardboard and foam. i put a canvas over them. i did the corenrs last night, but tonight my father helped me and he told me to mix a watered down mix and use a paint brush! it went alot faster then knifing on the mud mix. did a couple coats in less than 10 minutes. simple right?

the stucco repair dry mix drys like a rock over the filler. the mix is about 1/8 thick over the cavas. so its decent..? 

i also put the 2 tone grass on. looks awsome. im going to use kitty litter and black paint with spray adhesive for around the rails. and im going to buy cheap garden rocks and paint them black and brown for the scenery.

i plan on building the bridge, tunnels and tunnel windows (so you can reach from the back to rerail by hand). also doing a run to hobby store to buy the buidlings and people.

i have pictures but they are not on my camera. cant upload tonight.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> Thats what you need Tank........2 or 3 hrs setting time to shape your rock.


no, no. thank you. i'm actually VERY happy with plaster of paris after i figured out how to work it 
basically "do little at a time and move fast".


----------

